# Husqvarna 268 chainsaw



## zorak (Feb 23, 2014)

hello looking a getting another saw in the mid power range close to the 61 model.and i was looking at maybe the 268 model. wanting to run a 24-28" bar max on it cause i all ready have a 395xp for my big saw. just want something like the 61. dont really want a stihl either Im pretty loyal to the husky saws.

thanks doug


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

zorak said:


> hello looking a getting another saw in the mid power range close to the 61 model.and i was looking at maybe the 268 model. wanting to run a 24-28" bar max on it cause i all ready have a 395xp for my big saw. just want something like the 61. dont really want a stihl either Im pretty loyal to the husky saws.
> 
> thanks doug



Bear in mind that there are two 268 Huskys........the 268XP and the regular open port 268....24-28 is asking quite a bit from even an XP.....would probably be OK with skip chain....or move up to the 272XP...all about the same size/weight as the 61......regular 268 would be happier with a 20"


----------



## moody (Feb 23, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> Bear in mind that there are two 268 Huskys........the 268XP and the regular open port 268....24-28 is asking quite a bit from even an XP.....would probably be OK with skip chain....or move up to the 272XP...all about the same size/weight as the 61......regular 268 would be happier with a 20"



The closed port 268 actually has a higher power rating than the 272. But the .2 hp is not easy to notice. We run a 24 full comp on a stock 268 and it's not too bad. But I agree that it's a lot happier with a 20.


----------



## zorak (Feb 23, 2014)

well my dad has the profesional series 61 with a 24" bar and skip chain and it screams and run great. they are hard to find and in good shape. thats why iwas looking for something close to it in size and weight


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 23, 2014)

moody said:


> The closed port 268 actually has a higher power rating than the 272. But the .2 hp is not easy to notice. We run a 24 full comp on a stock 268 and it's not too bad. But I agree that it's a lot happier with a 20.



You get that wrong, the 268xp was rated at 3.5 kW/4.8 hp, and the 272 at 3.8 kW/5.2 hp. The open port 268 was rated at 3.2 kW/4.4 hp.


----------



## boxygen (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, everyone has a different definition of what "screaming" is. But if you are somehow happy with a 61 and a 24" bar, then you will be euphoric with a 268xp and 24" Bar. I had a 61. I gave it away because I didn't even like the way it ran with a 16".


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

moody said:


> The closed port 268 actually has a higher power rating than the 272. But the .2 hp is not easy to notice. We run a 24 full comp on a stock 268 and it's not too bad. But I agree that it's a lot happier with a 20.



268XP has more horsepower than a 272XP with both being stock?? I'm not finding any numbers to support that. The numbers I seem to keep finding are 5.2 for the 272 and 4.8 for the 268XP and 4.3 for the open port 268...advertised numbers can be all over the place but with 5 more cc and running the same 260 carb I can't see where the 272 could be less power. In real world cutting I've found the 268XP and 272XP to be very, very close until you push bar length over 24" then the 272Xp pulls ahead.....just from displacement...not trying to argue just sayin...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 23, 2014)

The power of the 61 varied quite a bit (from 3.6 to 3.9 hp) - mainly between the "Orange tops" and the earlier ones.


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

HaHaHa!! Niko beat me to it!!! .........again.....LOL!!!


----------



## old 040 (Feb 23, 2014)

61's are plentiful and easy to upgrade to the larger cc if wanted, might be a cheaper way to go...................


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

boxygen said:


> Well, everyone has a different definition of what "screaming" is. But if you are somehow happy with a 61 and a 24" bar, then you will be euphoric with a 268xp and 24" Bar. I had a 61. I gave it away because I didn't even like the way it ran with a 16".



Whatdayamean?? 61s are GREAT!!!.......to put 268XP or 272XP top ends on........LOL!!! I still have a 61 I bought with less than one chain used up on it.....it always ran good.....dependable.......no real complaints.....just not an impressive saw power wise..but good cutter for chores/firewood etc.


----------



## boxygen (Feb 23, 2014)

The 61 I had too was an 85' and near mint. I gave $60 for it. It only found a new home because I had a guy sand and finish my floors and he gave me a hell of a deal. We got to talking saws and he mentioned he was without one but occasionally needed one. I felt good to have him have it, especially since I didn't have much in it. It wasn't very impressive but I did kinda hate to see it go, but I knew I would never use it.


----------



## moody (Feb 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> You get that wrong, the 268xp was rated at 3.5 kW/4.8 hp, and the 272 at 3.8 kW/5.2 hp. The open port 268 was rated at 3.2 kW/4.4 hp.



All the information I found said that the 268xp was 5.4


Correction I was getting advertised power ratings


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 23, 2014)

moody said:


> All the information I found said that the 268xp was 5.4



That "info" is way off, I wonder where you found it....


----------



## old 040 (Feb 23, 2014)

i have two 61's, one i that now has a 272 top end on it, the other i think i'm going to keep the stock top end on and try a few mods to see if the stock top end can be improved, although it does run well as is, i bought it just for that reason, to see if it can be improved with some slight mods................


----------



## moody (Feb 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That "info" is way off, I wonder where you found it....


I corrected my post


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

Easy to get tangled up in this family of saws........very interesting........and if you think you've got it figured out, then you can add the 625, 630 and 670 Jonsered which also includes "Supers", "Super II's of all three of those plus the "West Coast" versions and the "V" versions of basically the same family of saws....but different.....LOL!!! Cheers!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 23, 2014)

moody said:


> ....
> 
> Correction I was getting advertised power ratings




Advertised by whom?


----------



## moody (Feb 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Advertised by whom?


It's a old catalog listing. I misread it


----------



## cheeves (Feb 23, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> Whatdayamean?? 61s are GREAT!!!.......to put 268XP or 272XP top ends on........LOL!!! I still have a 61 I bought with less than one chain used up on it.....it always ran good.....dependable.......no real complaints.....just not an impressive saw power wise..but good cutter for chores/firewood etc.


I agree!! Plus they feel great!


----------



## zorak (Feb 23, 2014)

My dad's 61 is a orange top and it has the metal hand gaurd/brake instead of the plastic ones that the newer saws have. 

With the 24" bar and a sharp chain it will scream right through a piece of pine. And it has great weight and balance.

What about the 261 or 262?


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 23, 2014)

zorak said:


> My dad's 61 is a orange top and it has the metal hand gaurd/brake instead of the plastic ones that the newer saws have.
> 
> With the 24" bar and a sharp chain it will scream right through a piece of pine. And it has great weight and balance.
> 
> What about the 261 or 262?



Whole different saw family.....262 is the same displacement as the 61.....but that is where the similarities end...besides being orange. 262XP is highest performance saw in it's family........61 is the lowest performance saw in it's family.....the 261 is a detuned 262.....kinda like the differences we were speaking of concerning the closed port 268XP and the open port 268 non XP earlier.....


----------



## zorak (Feb 25, 2014)

So are all the top ends interchangeable from the 61 to 272xp?
Im not all up on chainsaw parts swapping....lol

seen a 261 with a 262 top end put on it on here for sale. Is that a good swap? Like I mentioned before wanting a saw to to run a 24" bar full skip chian and not heavy. Im cutting red fir,tamarack/lodge pole pine and thats about it.


----------



## griffonks (Feb 25, 2014)

My 262's like an 18 or 20 inch bar.....

If you want a longer bar get a 272. You and the saw will be happier.

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 25, 2014)

Cantdog said:


> Easy to get tangled up in this family of saws........very interesting........and if you think you've got it figured out, then you can add* the 625, 630 and 670 Jonsered which also includes "Supers",* "Super II's of all three of those plus the "West Coast" versions and the "V" versions of basically the same family of saws....but different.....LOL!!! Cheers!!!!!



So, the Jonsered 670 super is actually which Husky?


----------



## boxygen (Feb 25, 2014)

268xp

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cantdog (Feb 25, 2014)

boxygen said:


> 268xp
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Yep 268XP is the closest to the 670......same displacement but different carb and impulse setup...670 much longer run than the 268XP...includes saw from before and after the case/ign change...


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 6, 2020)

Cantdog said:


> Bear in mind that there are two 268 Huskys........the 268XP and the regular open port 268....24-28 is asking quite a bit from even an XP.....would probably be OK with skip chain....or move up to the 272XP...all about the same size/weight as the 61......regular 268 would be happier with a 20"


My 268 pulled full comp 28 easy


----------



## motcrue1968 (Oct 31, 2021)

moody said:


> The closed port 268 actually has a higher power rating than the 272. But the .2 hp is not easy to notice. We run a 24 full comp on a stock 268 and it's not too bad. But I agree that it's a lot happier with a 20.


I’m new to the site and have a question about being able to tell the difference between open and closed port engines . A rookie question obviously, but I have to start learning somewhere lol


----------



## motcrue1968 (Oct 31, 2021)

motcrue1968 said:


> I’m new to the site and have a question about being able to tell the difference between open and closed port engines . A rookie question obviously, but I have to start learning somewhere lol


Also , I have wrenched on small engines off and on for the past 35 years or so . I am just now, unfortunately , getting the time and true desire to start hopping up saws . This being said , I have 2 - 268’s. One running and the other needing a cylinder and piston kit . Any insight to the beginner for my first performance upgrades to the non running 268 will be greatly appreciated .


----------



## holeycow (Oct 31, 2021)

From the outside, a bulge is visible at the base/both sides of the closed port cylinders. And usually no or insignificant cylinder fins on the bulge. When disassembled, the difference is obvious.
ps, there's nothing wrong with open port cylinders. Usually they are tuned for torque, which is nice, imo.


----------

